# Lowering GH



## billy boy (6 Apr 2010)

As i live in a hard water area and would like to keep a more sensitive kind of shrimp, What would be the best way of lowering my GH, Would peat in my external work or would i be better going for a RO unit?


Cheers


----------



## billy boy (7 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all the advice   Just went and bought a RO unit! Just incase anyone was interested


----------



## mlgt (7 Apr 2010)

Tell us the model and the cost for it 

Who did you buy it from? Also how will you install it? Im planning to buy a unit later this year.


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Apr 2010)

billy boy said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the advice   Just went and bought a RO unit! Just incase anyone was interested



You only gave people a day!  

RO is the way to go though if you want to reduce the hardness of the water - peat and other things have limited and relatively temporary effects IME.


----------



## billy boy (10 Apr 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Tell us the model and the cost for it
> 
> Who did you buy it from? Also how will you install it? Im planning to buy a unit later this year.



I bought my RO unit from vyair and have to say that his service and after care service are second to none    As well as being very well priced. 
I got the 50 gallon a day RO unit,2 spare filters and 3 taps, Posted for just under Â£70 next day   It comes with a metre of tubeing on the inlet, waste and the RO water which was enough for me.
Cant recommend this guy enough so here's his website   

http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=54

Cheers


----------



## chris1004 (10 Apr 2010)

Hi

Totally agree with ED, RO is the way to go if you want to have total control over your water parameters, wouldn't be without mine.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## mlgt (12 Apr 2010)

Excellent price. Have you got it installed now? For that price I will get one myself but need to know that I dont need a degree in DIY skills


----------



## chris1004 (12 Apr 2010)

Hi mlgt,

They are very easy to install and maintain. Most of the connectors commonly used on RO units are of the 'john guest' push fit variety (you can put them together and take them apart as many times as you like and they don't leak, best thing since sliced bread!!) so nothing really to worry about there. You will need a bit of ptfe tape just to make a seal on the threaded connectors though if its not already done when you get the unit. 

The hardest part really is connecting to the water supply and the drain. There are a few different ways of doing it but its not rocket science. Try to avoid the self piercing taps that they normaly supply with the unit if you can. IMO its not the best way of making a connection to the supply and could be frought with trouble if you don't get it right and could cause problems long term as you actually pierce the pipe you fit it to. 

If you have a washing machine connection near to the place that you want to install the RO filter 9commonly under a kitchen sink) its just a simple matter of buying a Y connector (one side goes to the washing machine and the other to the RO unit) and an adapter to fit the RO supply line into.

http://www.osmotics.co.uk/washing-machine-ypiece-34-bsp-p-144.html

http://www.osmotics.co.uk/tap-connector-for-14-tube-p-72.html

Another method would be to fit an inline connector like this into your existing plumbing.

http://www.purewaterproducts.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&pr

The waste water can be fed into your existing waste pipes by fitting one of these, just make sure the inlet is at the top of the waste pipe not the bottom.

http://www.purewaterproducts.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=78

But the above are by no means the only solutions just a few commonly used ones to give you some ideas.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## frothhelmet (23 Apr 2010)

Just wanted to chime in here. I have 20l with 3l of ADA Amazonia I in it. My tap has Ph 8 and Kh 13. Even with 10% daily water changes Aquasoil brings the Ph down to 6 (with pressurized CO2) and the and the Kh to 3.


----------

